# Aquascaping for small tank (10L)



## Angharad (26 Oct 2014)

Hi all, 

So first, some background: I am trying something out as a betta hobbyist and (begginer) breeder. There is a lot of debate over appropriate tank sizes for these boys, and I normally err on the side of caution and go bigger (15l being my smallest until now), but I have been reading up and have decided to give a 10L a go (I have a spare 15L tank if he seems to have problems, but if I can keep him happy and healthy in 10L I can keep more breeding stock). 

So, I want to do something pleasant for both him and me, but without taking up too much space. I was thinking of a basic 3-stone iwagumi, with some anubias and crypts, probably some moss if the Lighting will grow it. 

Does anyone have any experience aquascaping these little tanks? Have had a look through, but cant seem to find many at all. 

I have picked out one fist-sized piece of white quartz and two pieces of this purplish rock... but am waiting on replacement scales at the shop before I can buy them to try it out. 

I ideally want white/light stones, as he is a predominantly black fish (going for contrast)... should I use a dark substrate or a white one?

I am a novice aquascaper, so any input would be appreciated. 

Note: Heated, filtered tank, PH around the 8 mark out of the tap, pretty hard water (<14d) and lighting will either be a big daylight desk lamp or an LED tank one.... not certain yet, though I am almost certain I will be goint with the lamp.


----------



## Martin in Holland (26 Oct 2014)

The material you want to use (hardscape) is a matter of taste, I usually go for a similar colour for stones and substrate or dark stones and light sandy substrate as if a beach, river or lake.
What are the measurements of you 10 liter tank?


----------



## Michael W (26 Oct 2014)

Hi,

I don't recommend a 10L tank or even a 15L for that matter in all honesty, it really is small even for a betta. In the wild the fish will go to the shallow end in order to evade predators in the vegetation which is why people may think it is suitable to use small aquariums. They also think bettas will live in little puddles but that is usually only the case due to flooding and once it rains they will travel to a larger body of water.

Regarding aquascaping the tank I'd just put tall plants in such as vallis and dwarf sag. Your betta will appreciate floating plants, so things like Amazon Frogbit will be appreciated. Consider also throwing in some Indian Almond leaves in there for anti bacterial properties and creating a softer and more acidic conditions for the betta, lowering your ph  and hardness maybe beneficial especially for breeding.


----------



## Angharad (26 Oct 2014)

Martin in China said:


> The material you want to use (hardscape) is a matter of taste, I usually go for a similar colour for stones and substrate or dark stones and light sandy substrate as if a beach, river or lake.
> What are the measurements of you 10 liter tank?



Ooh, this means I may have an excuse for a white/light sand? That will be new for me =D

Dimensions are 30 x 24 x 19 cms.



Michael W said:


> Hi,
> 
> I don't recommend a 10L tank or even a 15L for that matter in all honesty, it really is small even for a betta. In the wild the fish will go to the shallow end in order to evade predators in the vegetation which is why people may think it is suitable to use small aquariums. They also think bettas will live in little puddles but that is usually only the case due to flooding and once it rains they will travel to a larger body of water.
> 
> Regarding aquascaping the tank I'd just put tall plants in such as vallis and dwarf sag. Your betta will appreciate floating plants, so things like Amazon Frogbit will be appreciated. Consider also throwing in some Indian Almond leaves in there for anti bacterial properties and creating a softer and more acidic conditions for the betta, lowering your ph  and hardness maybe beneficial especially for breeding.



I have oak leaves for him, which are as decent as IAL.  I have no illusions to their habitat and this is, as I said, a trial for me to decide if I find it suitable. This comes from a debate on another forum specialising in Betta care, where many, including breeders, have housed their males in 5-10 litres, and the males have been happy and healthy, and fit enough for breeding and showing. I have no wish to go down to 5L for anything other than jarring and shipping, which are both temporary. If he doesn't flourish, I will move him to the 15L, and turn this into a shrimp tank or fry food hatchery. 1 gallon is the commonly defined minimum (which this tank doubles) as it is the smallest you can hold a stable temperature and cycle in. I have no interest in jeopardising this fishes health, and would not have undertaken this without adequate research. This tank, it may be important to mention, will also be fully cycled before he is in there. 

As the betta I have for this tank is a large finned halfmoon, I have little worries over him in this space. I already have one HM in a community setup and he has fins about the same size of this new fish, who is only 3.5months old so his will be growing still, but I expect him not to be massively into swimming as his fins are so ornate. I would not, however, ever even consider a plakat male in there... too much into swimming. The depth on this tank is 10", which on average is around that of a rice paddy (though these range from 6" to 6'), which is where the wild _B. splendens_ were originally found (and still are), it is more the lfootprint that would be my concern. 

For planting, to hand I have _Cambomba caroliniana_, _Echinodorus bleheri_, _Cryptocoryne wenditii_, _Anubias nana_ (not ready to move though) and_ pogostemon helferi _(alkso not ready to propogate) and am cultivating enough floaters to move over to all my tanks (_Pistoria stratiotes_). I know I have more, but I forget the names.... Hence why the latin names there are probably all spelt wrong too! D: 

Until the floaters have multiplied enough, he will have floating oak leaves and a betta tunnel/hammock, which I am currently waiting on moss for. 

Breeding tank wise, I am not lowring the PH, except by as much as is done by the Oak/I.A. leaves. This is becuase they are more senistive to rapid changes in PH and hardness than they are to higher PH and hardness. I have 9 bettas in total, all of whom are fine in the higher PH/hardness. I have chosen not to lower with peat as, seeing as these are to be bred here in the UK for sale in the UK, I don't want them suffering any shock coming from my tanks to the LFS or new owners, who will be taking my spawned fry from me.  This is again, after a lot of research and speaking directly with breeders in hardwater/high PH areas. 

Sorry for the essay, just wanted to make sure I am clear, and that everyone knows I have no intention of the neglect and harm normally associated with small aquaria for bettas (Normally due more to poor maintenance and water quality than space IME).


----------



## Michael W (26 Oct 2014)

I had not intentions of accusing you of neglect, because you wouldn't of posted this thread in the first place, sorry if it came out that way . I understand that due to the fancy forms of bettas around these days that they don't necessarily need massive tanks, I was more concerned about keeping the quality of the water stable. I mentioned about ph/hardness just because I had always assumed that lowering the two or at least the latter will result in a higher fertility percentage of the eggs. But that maybe wrong information so feel free to correct me regarding to that as it maybe useful for future reference.


----------



## Angharad (26 Oct 2014)

I know, sorry, I was just clarifying  Didn't mean it to sound like I was all uppity. My apologies! This is the problem with digital communication.... =P

There is debate on the eggs. Though there are also rumours that higher PH affects the male ration. Pretty sure as it will be the first breed for the female (first three = more males), High PH (=more males) and the time of year (more males autumn/winter) I am doomed to, if all goes well, 200-300 boyfish >.>; Though this could also be superstition. A lot of breeders are convinced on those points though. 

Haven't heard yet about high PH reduciung fertility though... Will look into it for sure ^-^


----------



## Michael W (26 Oct 2014)

Yeah digital communication can be like that.

I don't think it is ph but more to do with hardness. It's just I almost always hear it coupled with ph, but I highly doubt it is ph.


----------



## Angharad (26 Oct 2014)

Its certainly worth looking into. Thank you.


----------

